# Who are the most annoying people in GENERAL?



## moonford (Oct 19, 2016)

Since the internet one did well, I guess...

Go ahead and rant about annoying people who you have experienced in general.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

Bully teachers who think they are above all the students and loves to yell at you. Also my parents, for, well parenting.


----------



## N a t (Oct 19, 2016)

Edge lords :I


----------



## moonford (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Bully teachers who think they are above all the students and loves to yell at you. Also my parents, for, well parenting.



I agree tbh, I don't think Teachers should have any rights apart from teaching, telling someone to calm down or get out of class without yelling(if their being an idiot) and sorting out problems with students.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 19, 2016)

People who don't pick up after their dogs. :/


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I agree tbh, I don't think Teachers should have any rights apart from teaching, telling someone to calm down or get out of class without yelling(if their being an idiot) and sorting out problems with students.



Teachers are supposed to set kids straight, give them the right direction in life. Sometimes unusual means are a good idea of the kids don't listen, since they don't know what's right and what's wrong.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

Aerate said:


> Teachers are supposed to set kids straight, give them the right direction in life. Sometimes unusual means are a good idea of the kids don't listen, since they don't know what's right and what's wrong.



Yeah, true but some are extremely easy offended and go at the least thing you say or act.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

Aerate said:


> Teachers are supposed to set kids straight, give them the right direction in life. Sometimes unusual means are a good idea of the kids don't listen, since they don't know what's right and what's wrong.



Yeah, true but some are extremely easy offended and go at the least thing you say or act.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 19, 2016)

People who think/act like they're your friend when in reality they're just annoying and everybody wants them to leave. Or along the same lines, people who think you're closer friends than you really are.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 19, 2016)

Bad parents
Self centered people


----------



## moonford (Oct 19, 2016)

Aerate said:


> Teachers are supposed to set kids straight, give them the right direction in life. Sometimes unusual means are a good idea of the kids don't listen, since they don't know what's right and what's wrong.



Yes they can definitely be firm with them, but I feel like yelling is unnecessary some teachers I knew literally screamed at kids if they did simple mistakes and to be honest most kids don't learn from their mistakes and keep repeating themselves and its a waste of the teachers breathe.

Suspend them, don't want a sore throat now do we? XD


----------



## sylviabee (Oct 19, 2016)

People who drive like idiots.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 19, 2016)

bullies n ignorant ppl


----------



## Corrie (Oct 19, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Yes they can definitely be firm with them, but I feel like yelling is unnecessary some teachers I knew literally screamed at kids if them did simple mistakes and to be honest most kids don't learn from there mistakes and keep repeating themselves and its a waste of the teachers breathe.
> 
> Suspend them, don't want a sore throat now do we? XD



I deem screaming and yelling at anyone to be abusive. I don't think it is right when parents do it to kids so why should teachers? 
Scaring kids in order to control them is manipulative in my opinion.


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2016)

I'd still say all my answers on the internet thread but also @ people who litter I will fight you irl


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 19, 2016)

nvll said:


> I'd still say all my answers on the internet thread but also @ people who litter I will fight you irl



I hate littering so much, why people gotta be an a** to the environment.
When I see someone littering I feel like beating the crap out of them, and I went to South America for the summer and the litter problem there is real, I saw some woman throw a paper scrap on the floor and it made me so mad.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 19, 2016)

People who use a leaf blower for hours. Freaking stop. holy ****. No one wants to hear it.


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2016)

People who blast music in their car at like 2am
People who make their car mufflers stupidly noisy and drive around a quiet neighbourhood at 2am

Who raised yall like this


----------



## Invisible again (Oct 19, 2016)

Telemarketers who call at 8 in the morning on a Sunday.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm not kidding, this is one of the stupidest things ever. I'm watching my neighbour use a leafblower to push the leaves onto the road so he doesn't have to rake them and put them in bags. Please put him out of his misery. I can't wait til other cars push the leaves back onto his yard. Just rake them like everyone else dude.


----------



## ams (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone who has a huge sense of entitlement. It's really been bothering me at school lately. Like don't blame a prof if you do badly in a class. You're not paying for an automatic passing grade. If you're not willing to work hard enough to do well that's obviously your own fault.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

parents that cant control their children

overly negative/edgy people

people who think theyre all that

people who think theyre slick


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 19, 2016)

Know it alls. They been there, done that, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 19, 2016)

the ones that don't use their turn signals!!! omg


----------



## oath2order (Oct 19, 2016)

People??? Who??? Talk??? Like??? This???


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2016)

oath2order


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 19, 2016)

People behind all types of advertisment that try to be cool, use memes, use jokes, emotes, words, shortened words, etc. So very cringy


----------



## Antonio (Oct 19, 2016)

People who think they know you and act like they know and understand more about yourself then you do. I'm like "*****, shutup".


----------



## N a t (Oct 19, 2016)

Has anyone mentioned the people who label themselves with every kind of mental illness yet? Because I knew a lot of girls back in high school who ALL apparently had depression, self mutilated, had bi-polar disorder, were insomniacs, and cried about every boy they dated because they were in love for sure. Not a single one of them had been to a doctor, and they all had several boyfriends before they graduated... Spending highschool with them, was awful, to say the least.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 19, 2016)

ams said:


> Anyone who has a huge sense of entitlement. It's really been bothering me at school lately. Like don't blame a prof if you do badly in a class. You're not paying for an automatic passing grade. If you're not willing to work hard enough to do well that's obviously your own fault.



This! I've seen way too many people asking for extra credit when they didn't even do the original work!

Also, 
people who try to find problems to complain about when there are none

parents who try to compare their kids to other people

people who walk too slow or stop in the middle of a path and block it


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

that one freind who ALWAYS has relationship issues or constaintly gets into new relationships and dumps/gets dumped then cries every time even though i keep telling her to stop and that she needs to calm down and be 900000% more picky about the guys she dates.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 19, 2016)

-People who stare way too much.
-Couples who stop in the middle of a path way to start making out/couples who make out every 2 seconds
-People who always point out the obvious or read _everything _out loud.


----------



## jiny (Oct 19, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> that one freind who ALWAYS has relationship issues or constaintly gets into new relationships and dumps/gets dumped then cries every time even though i keep telling her to stop and that she needs to calm down and be 900000% more picky about the guys she dates.



oml there's a girl at my school who's like this it annoys me soooo much because she posts on social media a picture/video of her crying and im like ???


----------



## vel (Oct 19, 2016)

people who think putting others down lifts them up.


----------



## Cazqui (Oct 20, 2016)

Two faced people/Attention whores.


----------



## f11 (Oct 20, 2016)

In being the most general way possible the most annoying people are yts. But to be specific, people with no ambition really rattle my bones.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 20, 2016)

Probably dominos.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 20, 2016)

Will always remember the PE teachers in particular at my school. they really enjoyed showing people up who weren't good at sports.
They're definitely some of the worst kind of people. The once they say everybody down who came in with a sick note, there was one table of the kids who were good at PE, another table of those who weren't and obviously didn't enjoy it. He stood at the front telling everybody how the one table of kids were geninely unwell for PE and how the others were lying. Even going so far as to read out the notes that were sent in. He was vile and if I were to see him again as an adult I would certainly say something to himm


----------



## moonford (Oct 20, 2016)

Slow walkers when I'm out doing shopping, why?


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 20, 2016)

Those people who force on emotions for attention. There was this girl at school who wasn't "invited" into a group and then started to try to cry and just ended up making this weird scrunched up face, so I went up to her and said "Eww, what are you doing?" And then she just ran away. Yes, that was very harsh but she annoys me so much I just have to say something.
I don't like racist people either.


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 20, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> that one freind who ALWAYS has relationship issues or constaintly gets into new relationships and dumps/gets dumped then cries every time even though i keep telling her to stop and that she needs to calm down and be 900000% more picky about the guys she dates.



I have/had a friend like that. TBH im glad her and her friend circle merged with another and left me alone xd. I get so much room at the tables now xd


----------



## Corrie (Oct 20, 2016)

People who can't admit when they are wrong. Honestly it is so rare to see people saying sorry at this point, that when it happens I basically wanna give them money as a reward. XP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Worldsvamp said:


> that one freind who ALWAYS has relationship issues or constaintly gets into new relationships and dumps/gets dumped then cries every time even though i keep telling her to stop and that she needs to calm down and be 900000% more picky about the guys she dates.



These people are literally so toxic. Life is better once they either grow up or you kick them out of your life.


----------



## lunaboog (Oct 20, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> People who don't pick up after their dogs. :/



I so agree. Where I live, there are pick up after your dog signs EVERYWHERE, yet there is still dog poop all over the place.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 20, 2016)

Slow walkers and people who let their children run wild in public. The second one really bother me more though! At the branch I work at people will just let their kids do whatever they want. I have had to literally stand in between a child and the door to make sure they didn't escape because their parent was too busy checking their phone to care that their 2 year old wasn't with them! >:C The children running around are annoying and distracting, and they could get hurt or worse! :C


----------



## Applelicious (Oct 20, 2016)

I hate people who constantly brags and gloats about all the rare items they have obtain and constantly keep reminding  people about it over and over some time you just wanna slap them and tell them to shut your mouth.


----------



## Holly... (Oct 20, 2016)

People who constantly insult you, and whenever you ask them to stop, they go all "why are you picking on me?? I was having a really bad day! I have lots of problems!!" And when you try to cut them out of your life, they act all confused like they haven't done anything wrong. 

Whoa I sure am bitter today.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't want them to throw away trash bags and cigarettes out of their car window.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 21, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Slow walkers when I'm out doing shopping, why?




Because we also have to go shopping? 
Joking aside, I try to be considerate and move out the way for people. It does annoy me when people keep stopping and walking again in front of me. Also people who block the isles. And then those who have a baby in a pushchair and then the person they're wish is pushing a trolley. 

And there seems to be a whole group of annoying people who must meet up to discuss how to all do the same thing when it comes to posting status' on social media. Status - Oh I'm SO annoyed today. Replies - why?? Are you okay? What's happened?. Original poster- don't want to talk about it. I'll inbox you. Oh it's nothing really. 
Yeah, people are annoying


----------



## Heyden (Oct 21, 2016)

when people are smoking in public and for some f***ing reason they puff all the smoke in ur face all of a sudden and im just like ???


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2016)

Agreeing with those letting their kid run loose or just don't care about them. Like leave your kids at home with someone else you trust or just learn to pay attention to them rather than your phone.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 21, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Agreeing with those letting their kid run loose or just don't care about them. Like leave your kids at home with someone else you trust or just learn to pay attention to them rather than your phone.



agreed, im getting tired of walking near the park and seeing a child saying "mommy look, look!" and the mother (or father) not even looking at them and unenthusiastically saying "yeah, thats great hun", like cmon if youre gonna have a kid then atleast appreciate them even if theyre doing something extremely simple


----------



## Dim (Oct 21, 2016)

Middle Schoolers. Nothing but little punks that are desperate for attention.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> agreed, im getting tired of walking near the park and seeing a child saying "mommy look, look!" and the mother (or father) not even looking at them and unenthusiastically saying "yeah, thats great hun", like cmon if youre gonna have a kid then atleast appreciate them even if theyre doing something extremely simple



yes and they let them run loose because they are lazy keeping track or they just "deserve" it for being children ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Middle Schoolers. Nothing but little punks that are desperate for attention.



yeah and they dress so bad too, like no you don't need a silky lace bra when you are 11 years old smh nor fancy brand clothes.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 21, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> agreed, im getting tired of walking near the park and seeing a child saying "mommy look, look!" and the mother (or father) not even looking at them and unenthusiastically saying "yeah, thats great hun", like cmon if youre gonna have a kid then atleast appreciate them even if theyre doing something extremely simple



Totally agree with you & Sheila! I've seen parents neglect their children even as they play on escalators! Then when their child gets hurt, they look to blame someone else for it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2016)

NeonxVandal said:


> Totally agree with you & Sheila! I've seen parents neglect their children even as they play on escalators! Then when their child gets hurt, they look to blame someone else for it.



Oh god yes like "hey you saw my kid there you coulda helped!!"  uhh yes i could but it is your kid and i am not gonna look after them because you can't and/or act like a grade a douche about it. i might not even have looked your way?


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 21, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Oh god yes like "hey you saw my kid there you coulda helped!!"  uhh yes i could but it is your kid and i am not gonna look after them because you can't and/or act like a grade a douche about it. i might not even have looked your way?



Exactly! Plus it'd be creepy for a stranger to approach someone elses kid in the first place. Lol! These people need to watch their own. Irresponsible parents!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2016)

NeonxVandal said:


> Exactly! Plus it'd be creepy for a stranger to approach someone elses kid in the first place. Lol! These people need to watch their own. Irresponsible parents!



yeah and if you would tell them about their or their kid's behavior they would have lashed out even more lol...


----------



## moonford (Oct 21, 2016)

People who throw around the word 'depression' as if its just a word to describe mild sadness. 
Its insensitive, you make depression look like nothing, try living a day as me or many others who have suffered from depression for years and then you will experience and understand why the things you say are incredibly ignorant.

You're sad not depressed, there's a difference between a mental illness and a general feeling.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> People who throw around the word 'depression' as if its just a word to describe mild sadness.
> Its insensitive, you make depression look like nothing, try living a day as me or many others who have suffered from depression for years and then you will experience and understand why the things you say are ignorance.
> 
> Your sad not depressed, there's a difference between a mental illness and a general feeling.



Agreed. People also think it's "cool" and "relatable" to be depressed which is disgusting.


----------



## seliph (Oct 21, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> People who throw around the word 'depression' as if its just a word to describe mild sadness.
> Its insensitive, you make depression look like nothing, try living a day as me or many others who have suffered from depression for years and then you will experience and understand why the things you say are incredibly ignorant.
> 
> You're sad not depressed, there's a difference between a mental illness and a general feeling.



I agree with your main point about throwing disorders around but you can definitely feel depressed without having depression. Obviously they aren't the same thing but it is an emotion as well, usually experienced when something major happens like a loved one dying per se.

That being said I hate how "OCD" is thrown around and I hate those stupid shirts like "I have OCD: Obsessive Chocolate Disorder/ Obsessive Christmas Disorder/ Obsessive Crafting Disorder" or some other mundane **** beginning with C replacing "Compulsive"


----------



## moonford (Oct 21, 2016)

nvll said:


> I agree with your main point about throwing disorders around but you can definitely feel depressed without having depression. Obviously they aren't the same thing but it is an emotion as well, usually experienced when something major happens like a loved one dying per se.
> 
> That being said I hate how "OCD" is thrown around and I hate those stupid shirts like "I have OCD: Obsessive Chocolate Disorder/ Obsessive Christmas Disorder/ Obsessive Crafting Disorder" or some other mundane **** beginning with C replacing "Compulsive"



I was talking about those people who haven't actually experienced depression or felt depressed.
I know people can feel depressed without being diagnosed, I know plenty of people who have experienced it without actually having it. 

You know, those people who are overdramatic and say there depressed when they don't get a certain T-shirt or something, idk.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 21, 2016)

People in general are annoying. All of them.


----------



## Dim (Oct 21, 2016)

nvll said:


> That being said I hate how "OCD" is thrown around and I hate those stupid shirts like "I have OCD: Obsessive Chocolate Disorder/ Obsessive Christmas Disorder/ Obsessive Crafting Disorder" or some other mundane **** beginning with C replacing "Compulsive"


Health Teacher: Alright class, can you tell me what OCD stands for?
Kid in my class: Obsessive Cleaning Disorder?

:|


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 21, 2016)

People who say "are u my daddy?" or "i'm your daddy" or "i just did ur mom looooool"


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 21, 2016)

People who say "he/she was like". Either a person said something or didn't. Don't say someone is "like" what you're quoting them as saying.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> People who say "he/she was like". Either a person said something or didn't. Don't say someone is "like" what you're quoting them as saying.



I do this lol 

There's this one kid in my class who's so nosy. This kid _usually_ gets all up in everyone's business, and he acts like he's better than everyone, saying things that puts other people down. He's also bossy too. 

I also don't like those kinds of students who take too long getting in and out of their car (besides of course the ones who injured their foot, handicapped, etc)...what's so hard about quickly getting out of your car? I understand having a rough morning/school day, but seriously. You shouldn't be making other students late to school/etc.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 21, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Bully teachers who think they are above all the students and loves to yell at you. Also my parents, for, well parenting.



This just reminded me, like almost every teacher and the principal and vice principals are so unreasonable and today we had an assembly at school to "remind" us of the school expectation, they said hoodies aren't allowed and at the end we were allowed to ask questions, 2 people asked "Why can't we wear hoodies?" And the vice principal said both times "Because it's an expectation." Like how stupid is she, obviously it's an expectation, that's why they asked, she is like so stupid, she probably didn't get an education, she is just SOOOOOO unbelievably stupid. It's so annoying, and they probably say that because there is no good explanation, and they act like talking during lunch is a crime, and they only let us at our lockers when we get there in the middle of the day before lunch and at the end, they even act that's a crime, they are just so unreasonable and annoying and stupid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> I do this lol
> 
> There's this one kid in my class who's so nosy. This kid _usually_ gets all up in everyone's business, and he acts like he's better than everyone, saying things that puts other people down. He's also bossy too.
> 
> I also don't like those kinds of students who take too long getting in and out of their car (besides of course the ones who injured their foot, handicapped, etc)...what's so hard about quickly getting out of your car? I understand having a rough morning/school day, but seriously. You shouldn't be making other students late to school/etc.



I take a while to get out of the car, but it's because my backpack is really heavy. But I don't understand how that makes other kids late. ???????

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Middle Schoolers. Nothing but little punks that are desperate for attention.


That's kind of rude, not everyone is like that, but tbh most kids are. Those kids bother me a lot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> agreed, im getting tired of walking near the park and seeing a child saying "mommy look, look!" and the mother (or father) not even looking at them and unenthusiastically saying "yeah, thats great hun", like cmon if youre gonna have a kid then atleast appreciate them even if theyre doing something extremely simple



I'm like the child, I tell my mom something (she's usually on her phone texting while I'm talking) and then she says "mhm" and then I say "Did you hear me?" Then she says"mhm" again then I say again "Did you hear me?" And the she says "What?" or "WHAT DO YOU WANT CAN'T YOU SEE I'M DOIND SOMETHING?!?!?" And them I'm like "UUUUUGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YOU NEVER LISTEN!" And she complains when I don't listen to her, like If you want me to listen why don't you listen to me?.


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 21, 2016)

Those self-righteous vegans that think they're actually saving the world and believe that anyone who eats meat is evil and unhealthy lmao


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 21, 2016)

Nox said:


> Middle Schoolers. Nothing but little punks that are desperate for attention.



get ready bc in mexico that's 50% of middle schoolers :T


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 21, 2016)

Jetix said:


> get ready bc in mexico that's 50% of middle schoolers :T



Wow only 50%? Mexico sounds like the pinnacle of civilization.


----------



## Holly... (Oct 21, 2016)

Lethalia said:


> Those self-righteous vegans that think they're actually saving the world and believe that anyone who eats meat is evil and unhealthy lmao



Yeah, like being vegan is great, but if I'm casually eating a ham and cheese toastie, it's annoying when they come up to me and give me a huge lecture.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 22, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Wow only 50%? Mexico sounds like the pinnacle of civilization.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *inhales* HAHAHAHAHAHA
_dies from laugher*_
Good Joke :')

O-O-O : On Topic : O-O-O
People who know that they annoy everyone , and yet they don't give a **** about anything , knowing how to screw everything at perfect timing
People who accuse you for things even through you haven't done anything
People who say fake things just to people think they are cool
People who critcize something without even havent tried it (extra points if his / her arguments don't make sense)
Loud people
Annoying people that try to hang out with you even through you're currently busy at something 
People who think they are intelligent when they really aren't
People who doesn't have education and instead of saying "Please? XXXXX? Thank you!" They ask you to do it with bad words 100% of the time
People who haves imaginary enemies (no , you are not important, stop posting these on FB)
People who got you into some trouble even through you haven't done something and it was because of their fault
People who say you're doing something bad , however ; They don't give a **** about doing something and they put some excuse (is best when if you put the same excuse as theirs , you will even get more complains . But if they put the excuse you gotta understand em' or else you will get complains too)
Teens who critize about Goverment even through they don't even know what are taxes and just repeating what social media says (Please , if you're not over 18 and dont know about it . DON'T Talk about Goverment problems . Thank you <3)
People who think they can do everything to you but you can do anything to them
People who try to manipulate you
People who say they are sons / daughters of very infamous drug-dealers (El chapo ftw) just because either their brain got replaced by their ego or their last name ends with one of the last name of that drug dealer (Guzman ftw)
People who use insults that are weak as **** (Since when Homosexual is an insult??? Extra point for the people around them who laugh...)
Prepotent people
etc...
I guess im a little bit negative :T?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2016)

People who put all their energy and force to whining over the smallest things "hurr you used the wrong word in this convo against me, i'm not gonna speak to you again", "hurr durr pick up this thing i can't pick up because it's 1 feet away from meeee" etc. So yeah basically whiny trigger people.


----------



## moonford (Oct 22, 2016)

People who complain about grammar and spelling mistakes and how terrible people are for doing them, even though do it all the time, people make mistakes get over it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2016)

Children. Especially whiny children. It makes going in public less comfortable for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2016)

Lethalia said:


> Those self-righteous vegans that think they're actually saving the world and believe that anyone who eats meat is evil and unhealthy lmao



Yeah, especially those militant people who goes around chopping down people wearing (possibly) fake fur and eating a steak etc.


----------



## frio hur (Oct 22, 2016)

whoever decided that hur or hurr was a great fake laugh......


----------



## piichinu (Oct 22, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> People who say "he/she was like". Either a person said something or didn't. Don't say someone is "like" what you're quoting them as saying.



Hehe if they're paraphrasing I don't see the problem? Most people don't quote word for word verbally LOL


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 22, 2016)

The people who don't acknowledge you when you say hello....why be so rude cmon ;-;


----------



## earthquake (Oct 23, 2016)

slowwww walkers


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 24, 2016)

Pookie4557 said:


> People who think/act like they're your friend when in reality they're just annoying and everybody wants them to leave. Or along the same lines, people who think you're closer friends than you really are.



I have a girl who I hardly talked to a few times in school and she came over once to my house and played guitar hero with my sister because she tagged along with her brother whom my sister was friends with(not her) and ever since then she comes up and glomps me when she sees me saying she "basically lived at my house" and that we're "like sisters." Like dude cool it, I hardly know you. It was her brother that my sister and I were close friends with, not her, but she just grouped herself into that I guess...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> I take a while to get out of the car, but it's because my backpack is really heavy. But I don't understand how that makes other kids late. ???????



Well, not necessarily late I suppose, but if the bell's about to ring and the student takes awhile to get out of the car, it could make make the other students late because that could cause a long line of cars (it could also block the other cars from moving to other place to drop their kids off, etc). Then again, you could get outta your car and make a run for it lol, but yeah. I understand taking awhile to get out of the car because of a heavy/big backpack, but I mean the students who take a long time getting out of their car just because they're lazy and don't want to go to school.


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2016)

Pookie4557 said:


> People who think/act like they're your friend when in reality they're just annoying and everybody wants them to leave. Or along the same lines, people who think you're closer friends than you really are.



i feel like im one of those people </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Middle Schoolers. Nothing but little punks that are desperate for attention.



thanks


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

People who think they are fun taking up people's time in a queue by making bad jokes and talking to the cashier for hours- Like bro, no some of us need to go and just wanna pay for the things. Also when they can't open like a 2nd cash register or stuff even though the queue is around the store ugh.


----------



## seliph (Oct 26, 2016)

Twenty One Pilots


Make them stop


----------



## Paxx (Oct 26, 2016)

Couples who show obvious affection in public. During the times while I was in Six Flags, there was always that one couple behind us in line for the ride. Yuck.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

Paxx said:


> Couples who show obvious affection in public. During the times while I was in Six Flags, there was always that one couple behind us in line for the ride. Yuck.



As long as they don't slob too much or actually start making out I don't really care...


----------



## earthquake (Oct 26, 2016)

donald trump biography 



Spoiler



DONALD J. TRUMP
Chairman and President, The Trump Organization

Donald J. Trump is the very definition of the American success story, continually setting the standards of excellence while expanding his interests in real estate, sports, and entertainment. He is the archetypal businessman –– a deal maker without peer.

Mr. Trump started his business career in an office he shared with his father in Sheepshead Bay, Brooklyn, New York. He worked with his father for five years, where they were busy making deals together. Mr. Trump has been quoted as saying, “"My father was my mentor, and I learned a tremendous amount about every aspect of the construction industry from him.”" Likewise, Fred C. Trump often stated that “"some of my best deals were made by my son, Donald...everything he touches seems to turn to gold.”" Mr. Trump then entered the very different world of Manhattan real estate.

In New York City and around the world, the Trump signature is synonymous with the most prestigious of addresses.  Among them are the world-renowned Fifth Avenue skyscraper, Trump Tower, and the luxury residential buildings, Trump Parc, Trump Palace, Trump Plaza, 610 Park Avenue, The Trump World Tower (the tallest building on the East Side of Manhattan), and Trump Park Avenue.  Mr. Trump was also responsible for the designation and construction of the Jacob Javits Convention Center on land controlled by him, known as the West 34th Street Railroad Yards, and the total exterior restoration of the Grand Central Terminal as part of his conversion of the neighboring Commodore Hotel into the Grand Hyatt Hotel. The development is considered one of the most successful restorations in the City and earned Mr. Trump an award from Manhattan’'s Community Board Five for the "“tasteful and creative recycling of a distinguished hotel."” Over the years, Mr. Trump has owned and sold many great buildings in New York including the Plaza Hotel (which he renovated and brought back to its original grandeur, as heralded by the New York Times Magazine), the St. Moritz Hotel (three times and now called the Ritz Carlton on Central Park South) and until 2002, the land under the Empire State Building (which allowed the land and lease to be merged together for the first time in over 50 years).

Additionally, the NikeTown store is owned by Mr. Trump, on East 57th Street and adjacent to Tiffany's. In early 2008, Gucci opened their largest store in the world in Trump Tower.

In 1997, the Trump International Hotel & Tower opened its doors to the world. This 52 story mixed–use super luxury hotel and residential building is located on the crossroads of Manhattan's West Side, on Central Park West at Columbus Circle. It was designed by the world-famous architect, Philip Johnson, and has achieved some of the highest sales prices and rentals in the United States. As one of only three hotels in the nation to have received a double Forbes Five-Star rating for both the hotel and its restaurant, Jean-Georges, it has also received the Five Star Diamond Award from the American Academy of Hospitality Sciences, and was voted the number one business hotel in New York City by Travel + Leisure Magazine. Conde Nast Traveler Magazine has named it the number one hotel in the US, and its innovative concept has been copied worldwide. It has won the Forbes Five-Star Hotel Award each year from 2009 to 2015 and ranked in the Conde Nast Traveler "Readers' Choice" awards every year since 2010. This year marks the eighteenth anniversary of this Trump Hotel Collection gem.

Mr. Trump was also the developer of the largest parcel of land in New York City, the former West Side Rail Yards which is now Trump Place. On this 100 acre property, fronting along the Hudson River from 59th Street to 72nd Street, is the largest development ever approved by the New York City Planning Commission. There are a total of 16 buildings on the site, with Mr. Trump building the first nine buildings and the other portion of land being sold for a substantial amount. Mr. Trump also donated a 25 acre waterfront park on Trump Place and a 700 foot sculptured pier to the city of New York.

Other acquisitions in New York City include The Trump Building at 40 Wall Street, the landmark 1.3 million square foot, 72-story building located in Manhattan's Financial District, directly across from the New York Stock Exchange and the tallest building in downtown Manhattan. This purchase, which took place at the depths of the New York City real estate market, is said to be one of the best real estate deals made in the last twenty-five years and is considered to have one of the most beautiful "Tops" of any building in the country. In addition, Mr. Trump built 610 Park Avenue (at 64th Street), formerly known as the Mayfair Regent Hotel, which was very successfully converted into super-luxury condominium apartments achieving, at that time, the highest prices on Park Avenue. Further east, adjacent to the United Nations, sits the spectacular Trump World Tower, a 90-story luxury residential building and one of the tallest residential towers in the world. The Trump World Tower has received rave reviews from the architectural critics, with Herbert Muschamp of the New York Times calling it "a handsome hunk of a glass tower." Likewise, Trump World Tower is considered one of the most successful condominium towers ever built in the United States.

In 2001, Mr. Trump announced plans for his first foray into Chicago, where he planned to build the Trump International Hotel & Tower/Chicago. The 2.7 million square foot, 92-story mixed-use tower is located on the banks of the Chicago River, directly west of Michigan Avenue (the most prominent site in Chicago), and is one of the tallest residences in the world and the ninth tallest building in the world. The architect is Skidmore, Owings & Merrill, Chicago, and the tower also includes four levels of retail shops. The hotel opened in January of 2008 to great acclaim, and in 2010 received Travel + Leisure Magazine's award as the #1 Hotel in the US and Canada as well as their "World's Best Business Hotel" Award in 2014. Conde Nast Traveler ranked the hotel in its "Readers' Choice Awards" every year since 2011. The hotel has earned Five-Star ratings for hotel and restaurant in the Forbes Travel Guide Awards in 2014 and 2015, and has been a AAA Five Diamond Hotel award winner since 2011. donald trump biography 



Spoiler



DONALD J. TRUMP
Chairman and President, The Trump Organization

Donald J. Trump is the very definition of the American success story, continually setting the standards of excellence while expanding his interests in real estate, sports, and entertainment. He is the archetypal businessman –– a deal maker without peer.

Mr. Trump started his business career in an office he shared with his father in Sheepshead Bay, Brooklyn, New York. He worked with his father for five years, where they were busy making deals together. Mr. Trump has been quoted as saying, “"My father was my mentor, and I learned a tremendous amount about every aspect of the construction industry from him.”" Likewise, Fred C. Trump often stated that “"some of my best deals were made by my son, Donald...everything he touches seems to turn to gold.”" Mr. Trump then entered the very different world of Manhattan real estate.

In New York City and around the world, the Trump signature is synonymous with the most prestigious of addresses.  Among them are the world-renowned Fifth Avenue skyscraper, Trump Tower, and the luxury residential buildings, Trump Parc, Trump Palace, Trump Plaza, 610 Park Avenue, The Trump World Tower (the tallest building on the East Side of Manhattan), and Trump Park Avenue.  Mr. Trump was also responsible for the designation and construction of the Jacob Javits Convention Center on land controlled by him, known as the West 34th Street Railroad Yards, and the total exterior restoration of the Grand Central Terminal as part of his conversion of the neighboring Commodore Hotel into the Grand Hyatt Hotel. The development is considered one of the most successful restorations in the City and earned Mr. Trump an award from Manhattan’'s Community Board Five for the "“tasteful and creative recycling of a distinguished hotel."” Over the years, Mr. Trump has owned and sold many great buildings in New York including the Plaza Hotel (which he renovated and brought back to its original grandeur, as heralded by the New York Times Magazine), the St. Moritz Hotel (three times and now called the Ritz Carlton on Central Park South) and until 2002, the land under the Empire State Building (which allowed the land and lease to be merged together for the first time in over 50 years).

Additionally, the NikeTown store is owned by Mr. Trump, on East 57th Street and adjacent to Tiffany's. In early 2008, Gucci opened their largest store in the world in Trump Tower.

In 1997, the Trump International Hotel & Tower opened its doors to the world. This 52 story mixed–use super luxury hotel and residential building is located on the crossroads of Manhattan's West Side, on Central Park West at Columbus Circle. It was designed by the world-famous architect, Philip Johnson, and has achieved some of the highest sales prices and rentals in the United States. As one of only three hotels in the nation to have received a double Forbes Five-Star rating for both the hotel and its restaurant, Jean-Georges, it has also received the Five Star Diamond Award from the American Academy of Hospitality Sciences, and was voted the number one business hotel in New York City by Travel + Leisure Magazine. Conde Nast Traveler Magazine has named it the number one hotel in the US, and its innovative concept has been copied worldwide. It has won the Forbes Five-Star Hotel Award each year from 2009 to 2015 and ranked in the Conde Nast Traveler "Readers' Choice" awards every year since 2010. This year marks the eighteenth anniversary of this Trump Hotel Collection gem.

Mr. Trump was also the developer of the largest parcel of land in New York City, the former West Side Rail Yards which is now Trump Place. On this 100 acre property, fronting along the Hudson River from 59th Street to 72nd Street, is the largest development ever approved by the New York City Planning Commission. There are a total of 16 buildings on the site, with Mr. Trump building the first nine buildings and the other portion of land being sold for a substantial amount. Mr. Trump also donated a 25 acre waterfront park on Trump Place and a 700 foot sculptured pier to the city of New York.

Other acquisitions in New York City include The Trump Building at 40 Wall Street, the landmark 1.3 million square foot, 72-story building located in Manhattan's Financial District, directly across from the New York Stock Exchange and the tallest building in downtown Manhattan. This purchase, which took place at the depths of the New York City real estate market, is said to be one of the best real estate deals made in the last twenty-five years and is considered to have one of the most beautiful "Tops" of any building in the country. In addition, Mr. Trump built 610 Park Avenue (at 64th Street), formerly known as the Mayfair Regent Hotel, which was very successfully converted into super-luxury condominium apartments achieving, at that time, the highest prices on Park Avenue. Further east, adjacent to the United Nations, sits the spectacular Trump World Tower, a 90-story luxury residential building and one of the tallest residential towers in the world. The Trump World Tower has received rave reviews from the architectural critics, with Herbert Muschamp of the New York Times calling it "a handsome hunk of a glass tower." Likewise, Trump World Tower is considered one of the most successful condominium towers ever built in the United States.

In 2001, Mr. Trump announced plans for his first foray into Chicago, where he planned to build the Trump International Hotel & Tower/Chicago. The 2.7 million square foot, 92-story mixed-use tower is located on the banks of the Chicago River, directly west of Michigan Avenue (the most prominent site in Chicago), and is one of the tallest residences in the world and the ninth tallest building in the world. The architect is Skidmore, Owings & Merrill, Chicago, and the tower also includes four levels of retail shops. The hotel opened in January of 2008 to great acclaim, and in 2010 received Travel + Leisure Magazine's award as the #1 Hotel in the US and Canada as well as their "World's Best Business Hotel" Award in 2014. Conde Nast Traveler ranked the hotel in its "Readers' Choice Awards" every year since 2011. The hotel has earned Five-Star ratings for hotel and restaurant in the Forbes Travel Guide Awards in 2014 and 2015, and has been a AAA Five Diamond Hotel award winner since 2011.


----------



## Eudial (Oct 26, 2016)

Super selfish people, and customers who hold up lines at the cash register because they haven't bothered to check how much money they had in their account before shopping for $500 worth of items :/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

Eudial said:


> Super selfish people, and customers who hold up lines at the cash register because they haven't bothered to check how much money they had in their account before shopping for $500 worth of items :/



yeah and drunk/druggies taking ages to pay for the one ****ing can of beer because they can't stand straight... like uh bro get help


----------



## Corrie (Oct 27, 2016)

My friend works at a convenience store and some guy, obviously down on his luck and addicted to drugs, came in wanting to buy a pack of cigarettes. My friend scanned them in and he began complaining, holding up an entire line over the fact that the prices raised 30 cents more than yesterday. My friend doesn't make the prices nor gives much of a **** and firmly told him the price again so he huffed and pulled out a huge bag full of loose dimes. She had to count all the dimes while he attempted to correct her counting, even though she was right and had to keep showing him the math she was doing. The poor people in the lineup behind him. 

Some people are seriously stupid and have nothing better to do.


----------



## moonford (Oct 27, 2016)

Adults who underestimate children.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 27, 2016)

Meninists


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 28, 2016)

you know those people that act high and mighty online but is actually a loser IRL? i hate them.


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hillary supporters


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)

Easily offended people, and those who absolutely has to have a vendetta towards someone without reasons.


----------



## moonford (Oct 29, 2016)

Trump & Clinton Supporters.

People who are the things that they hate.

People say and do things to get a reputation, even when they don't agree with it.

People who bring race into everything, it seems like nobody can talk about anything without mentioning someones race to belittle them.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 29, 2016)

The most annoying person I know is this woman at work. She knows everything, has experienced everything, tells you how bad vaping is at break time, lets you know how many calories are in the donut or pecan pie you're eating, laughs loudly at everthing that's not even funny. Thinks she's the boss, even though she doesn't know what she's doing most of the time, never ever stops talking.  It doesn't help that she looks kind of devilish . She has these wierd devil eyes.


----------



## seliph (Oct 29, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Meninists



HEY WHERE DO MENINISTS GET THEIR WATER



FROM A WELL, ACTUALLY


----------



## dierefuji (Oct 29, 2016)

probably tumblr feminists who love melanie martinez, watch steven universe, and like a e s t h e t i c s



Trump4America2016 said:


> Hillary supporters


yaassss, make america great again


----------



## oath2order (Oct 29, 2016)

What really annoys me is Trump supporters


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

oath2order said:


> What really annoys me is Trump supporters



cap'n obvious...

also yeah people who sends you stupid pics of themselves like bruh couldn't care less....


----------



## 1milk (Oct 30, 2016)

really quiet people that act really rude when you try to talk to them.
really clingy people who want to message and call you 24/7.
people who think they're hot when they look like a plastic gorilla.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

1milk said:


> really quiet people that act really rude when you try to talk to them.
> really clingy people who want to message and call you 24/7.
> people who think they're hot when they look like a plastic gorilla.



I get annoyed when people take forever to respond to me though, especially if I have a question that's important.


----------



## Dim (Oct 31, 2016)

People who are critics and happen give a negative response to EVERYTHING. Especially when you have to live with someone like that everyday. :/


----------

